# Project #15 - rishu_pepper's 165g ADA style stand



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Here's my latest project. A 165g peninsula stand for Brian's new reef. He wanted an ADA style stand. The tank is 96"x20"x20". The stand is built 36" high.

The concept:



Completed frame:



And top, bottom, and top trim:



Yes, I know the top trim is too long. It'll be routed to length after the end pieces go on.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

Nice project, can't wait to see the finished product.


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

Wow that's quite the project! 8 feet long that will be an interesting move too!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's the longest I've built. Going to be fun getting it into place as well. Already it's pretty heavy.


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Yeah, it's the longest I've built. Going to be fun getting it into place as well. Already it's pretty heavy.


Just to let you know, I'm going to be busy that day in the States or somewhere else far away :bigsmile::bigsmile:


----------



## tony1928 (Apr 22, 2010)

target said:


> Yeah, it's the longest I've built. Going to be fun getting it into place as well. Already it's pretty heavy.


Yup, for my 400, the stand once built was so heavy I could not even budge it by myself. Not even an inch. I did use 2x6 though. ADA style its gonna look awesome!


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

SeaHorse_Fanatic said:


> Just to let you know, I'm going to be busy that day in the States or somewhere else far away :bigsmile::bigsmile:


LOL, Anthony you know you want to see if it'll fit in the back of your CR-V



tony1928 said:


> Yup, for my 400, the stand once built was so heavy I could not even budge it by myself. Not even an inch. I did use 2x6 though. ADA style its gonna look awesome!


Yeah, I have a feeling this one will be like that as well. Nice and solid.


----------



## 2wheelsx2 (Apr 21, 2010)

This one would fit in my Matrix if it were shorter, but 36" is too tall. Some of these wagons/small SUVs now are pretty handy.


----------



## rishu_pepper (Sep 22, 2014)

Looking good, Daniel. Can't wait to see the finished product and seeing a tank on top of it.

Definitely won't fit into my Mazda 3 lol.


----------



## target (Apr 21, 2010)

Yeah, it's possible it will fit in my Journey. We'll have to see when it's finished.


----------

